# Omelettes - best thing



## trey1432 (Jul 4, 2012)

We generally eat four egg omelettes - have been known for six eggs and even did the 12 egg challenge at Beth's Cafe in Seattle. Regardless, here is one of our beauties. Four egg, with bacon, cheese, peppers, all covered with homemade onion rings and Velveta cheese sauce with ro-tel. We love our birds and garden!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a sudden urge to eat an omelet. Dang that looks good.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've made omlets like that minus the onion rings, But hey now I gotta try it  I love onion rings !


----------



## trey1432 (Jul 4, 2012)

Glad I can help. Today we will have leftover hamburgers with a fried egg on top.


----------



## Jason (Jun 24, 2012)

That's a fine looking omelette!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks good. I'm not big on Velveeta, egg dishes are the exception.


----------

